# Small unique aquariums



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0603.php

I'm loving the lightbulb one and the one in the hand.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i really love those tiny tanks.. :3


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wow, totally cool. if you could only screw in that lightbulb one...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Some people are so talented it's insane. I wish I could do stuff like that.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

There was an article on TFH on nano tanks.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am needing some parts, but I am making a small aquarium in an old coffee maker. the caraff being the bowl but he machine will have an under tank heater (warmer) and a light where the filters would go.)


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I am needing some parts, but I am making a small aquarium in an old coffee maker. the caraff being the bowl but he machine will have an under tank heater (warmer) and a light where the filters would go.)


Are there any small fish from Java you could keep in there...


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

maybe you could put in some dwarf shrimp


----------

